# For those who keep millipedes, what fruit/veg do they prefer?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bar eating the substrate itself most of the caresheets do say offer them a dish of fruit and veg, some say they eat a lot of it, some others say they barely touch it.

Now I was thinking they'd probably like mushy foods. So I'm thinking offering banana and cucumber. Do they like citrus fruits or is that more a beetle thing?

Finally if they drag say a slice of cucumber into the substrate do I remove it or let it rot? It's my impression they eat rotting matter and apparently were they are from a few exotic fruits often fall and rot into the sub which they love(one might be passion fruit, can't remember). But obviously that increases the chances of mould..unless like woodlice they are eating mould in the soil. 

So the first question is, what do they like to eat?

Second, do i remove food on the sub or let it break down? Is it a good idea to get some tropical woodlice and/or springtails and let it break down?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Lettuce, Orange, Banana, and some carrot.
You know the mixed bag of salad Tesco sell? Use that mixed with some fruit.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I chucked all sorts in for mine - he doesn't seem to ahrdly touch it though and eats the leaves and substrate. I've used banana, peach, apple, cucumber, lettuce, mango, avacado, plum, tomoatoe, kiwi, grape, orange, pineapple, potatoe, carrot, brocolli, cabbage etc., Basically whatever we have I give to my GAL & Norris the Millipede. :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ok thanks people, do you remove it after 24hrs or let it go brown for a bit, but remove it before you get mould.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Replace when it starts to go mouldy.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I offeered mine all sorts and they never touched it lol, they just ate the soil and mouldy leaves that made up their sub.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I offeered mine all sorts and they never touched it lol, they just ate the soil and mouldy leaves that made up their sub.


well I'm trying cucumber!:lol2:

but yeah ok. I haven't found a place with rotting wood around me. I'll have to buy some bags of that special substrate for beetle larvae and mix it with potting soil. The area of the park which has deep soil and trees...has only pine trees.:devil:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

right quick question. I'm still trying to find somewhere near me with a group of trees like oak so I can get some soil from around an area like that but I was thinking would it be a good idea to use organic compost as a part of the substrate? I mean I assume that's broken down plant and wood waste.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I bought some leaves from someone on here who's name I cant remember - let me know if you want me to try to find him for you : victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> I bought some leaves from someone on here who's name I cant remember - let me know if you want me to try to find him for you : victory:


I've found two places with leaves so I may well get me a bag, dartfrog.co.uk has some as does tarantulabarn(according to the site). I have also been told by someone else now that they used organic compost with leaves in and it seemed fine.


----------

